# Need help connecting wires 2 mobo



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

where do i connect the - and + p wires


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

pics please? i think i might know but not sure..


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually i need other help now my PC isnt turning on. It has a red light turned on in the front im guessing the HDD one but when i hit the Power button it isnt turning on but sometimes when i hit the Reset button the pc turns on real quick then shuts down real fast.


----------



## Daley347 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds to me like you've got the "RESET_SW" and "POWER_SW" round the wrong way.

The "POWER_SW" is your Power Switch,
The "RESET_SW" is your Reset Switch,

The Power Switch is designed to be a constant value of "1" (On)
The Reset switch will switch to "1" (On) then change back to "0" (Off) - Forcing a reset.

I think that's your problem, let us know.


----------

